# Fortress



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Anybody know a good place to buy Fortress products (specifically and slide down front windshield)? I know they are expensive and you get what you pay for but the dealer I bought my crew from was outrageous. A guy had one here in SA on CL for CHEAP but you really don't think you need one till you have the crazy cold weather we have had lately.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, guessing not a lot of Fortress fans here. I'm not dead set on Fortress, but the folding non=scratching window is a must. Primarily in South Texas with ALOT of red sand. Any of you guys have a recommendation?


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a Kolpin windshield on my Commander 1000. It has a top section that tilts open or closed. It is scratch resistant also. Very good product.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Not the best pic but its something.


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

If you decide to go Koplin take a look at Amazon. I have the Koplin on a Polaris Crew and really like it. Take the top of the windsheild off in seconds for those hot days. Good Luck


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

t_willy said:


> If you decide to go Koplin take a look at Amazon. I have the Koplin on a Polaris Crew and really like it. Take the top of the windsheild off in seconds for those hot days. Good Luck


I ordered mine from Amazon. Best price.


----------

